# David L. Bahnsen speaks at the 10 year memorial for his late father



## BrianBowman (Dec 11, 2005)

http://www.dlbthoughts.com/Articles.aspx?IDCol=117


----------



## Solo Christo (Dec 11, 2005)

Not a big fan of little Bahnsen...


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 11, 2005)

It was an edifying article to read on his father, though, I must say.


----------



## Peter (Dec 11, 2005)

Why'd G.L. Bahnsen have to die?


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

"Not a big fan of little Bahnsen... "

Solo, 

What's the story with "little Bahnsen?" I wasn't even aware that he had any sons.

I have to say that GB's focused work ethic makes me ashamed of my own lack thereof.


----------



## BrianBowman (Dec 11, 2005)

Friends,

First of all, I think it insensitive to refer to David Bahnsen as "little Bahnsen" - especially on the 10-year memorial of his father's untimely death. The late Dr. Greg Bahnsen has three suriving sons (David is the "middle" of the three) and one adopted daughter who is from S. Korea.

For those who want to learn more about the amazing life of the late Dr. Greg L. Bahnsen, I highly recommend reading his Festschrift "The Standard Bearer" available at:http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=16


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Quote:
> 
> "Not a big fan of little Bahnsen... "
> ...



He is a proponent and defender of Shepherd and the FV theology, and claims that his father would have been as well were he still alive. There is a recent thread serving as an example of David's work in that regard, but let's _not_ let this thread become one about that...



> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> I have to say that GB's focused work ethic makes me ashamed of my own lack thereof.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for posting this. I would encourage everyone to pick up the four tape set from CMF of his Memorial Service. It also includes his last sermon which was on the text of For me to live is Christ, to die is gain. It'll tear you up. He was weeping over his flock in his exhortation. 
Bahnsen's Memorial


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 12, 2005)

I know very little about Greg Bahnsen. I hear his name mentioned a lot around here.

What was the cause of his death; he was only like 47, right?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> Friends,
> 
> First of all, I think it insensitive to refer to David Bahnsen as "little Bahnsen" - especially on the 10-year memorial of his father's untimely death. The late Dr. Greg Bahnsen has three suriving sons (David is the "middle" of the three) and one adopted daughter who is from S. Korea.





This insult is inappropriate. If you have something contructive to say about his arguments then fine, but do not resort to insults.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> I know very little about Greg Bahnsen. I hear his name mentioned a lot around here.
> 
> What was the cause of his death; he was only like 47, right?



He died after undergoing his third open heart surgery. He was born with a bad valve. He also suffered from diabetes as well. I think it came about later on in his life. Before he died, he worked feverishly on his magnum opus: Van Til's Apologetic: Readings and Analysis. 

I have listened to hundreds of hours of his lectures. He is the most lucid, engaging teacher that I've ever heard. He has impacted my thinking like no other. Not everyone would dot every theological i or cross every theological t that he did. If you just stayed in the realm of his apologetics and elucidation of Van Til.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Solo Christo (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> ...


 In no way were my comments meant to be insensitive to Greg whom I love and respect. Just a common reference from my neck of the woods (as I would be "little Joel" according to my father Joel) referring to Greg's son, who has, in my opinion, departed from his father's heritage.

[Edited on 12-13-2005 by Solo Christo]

[Edited on 12-13-2005 by Solo Christo]


----------



## gwine (Dec 12, 2005)

> In no way were my comments meant to be insensitive to Greg whom I love and respect. Just a common reference from my neck of the woods (as I would be "little Joel" according to my father Joel) referring to Greg's son . . .



Which was how I understood your comment, and I'm from Indiana.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 12, 2005)

OK. Sorry I took it the wrong way.


----------

